# New Pictures (pic heavy)



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

This is my new Girl, she has no name... she is 10 weeks old and was moved in with adult birds to soon. She was getting bullied and chased away from the food. She lost a lot of weight, 74 grams now. She was given to me because the owner was worried and didn't know what to do. She is quarantined but I took her out to get pictures and she got away... she is back in her own room. She is Cinnamon Pearl Pied split WF, McGee's niece.




























Here is Jenny... I introduced her a little over a month ago... she has settled in fine... though she dose not like the camera flash.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow she is beautiful !


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice bird !!! Beautiful !!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

SO beautiful!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

the last photo next to the plastic cage... 
hehe Angry Baby is angry.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty girl


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous  they look a bit like taco


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Very pretty birds!! Love the coloring. I agree Pink! That baby in the brooder is NOT too happy! Baby wants out!


----------



## Orion (Jul 24, 2011)

What a cutie


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Aww they are gorgeous  they look a bit like taco


No Lindsey, they look nothing like Taco... Taco is Gorgous where they are just pretty.

The baby in the brooder (Tini) wanted feed, he weighs more than the New Girl does right now. He will be moving into the big bird cage in about a week.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

she is beautiful!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless him


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh wow I love the pearl on her back. with the small yellow spots in it. Just stunning


----------

